

OpenWrt BarrierBreaker 14.07 - sciurus
https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=242292#p242292

======
acqq
Can anybody explain what's actually going on with the repositories? It seems
that
[http://ipkg.nslu2-linux.org/feeds/optware/](http://ipkg.nslu2-linux.org/feeds/optware/)
was practically not updated since 2012. I see on the web Entware being
mentioned and I see now OpenWrt announces
[https://github.com/openwrt/packages](https://github.com/openwrt/packages)
which are, as far as I understood, the sources, not the binaries.

Anybody has a good story about what's actually going on?

------
danesparza
This was released July 31st. 2 months ago.

~~~
pella
14.07/ 29-Sep-2014 09:39 -

14.07-rc1/ 13-Jul-2014 14:46 -

14.07-rc2/ 31-Jul-2014 11:30 -

14.07-rc3/ 13-Aug-2014 08:25

[http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier_breaker/](http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier_breaker/)

